# ESSENTIAL 330i OPTIONS - OPINIONS ???



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

*I was never a member until now*

I was never a member of bimmerfest until now. I have been a member of e46fanatics and bimmer.org for a while though.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

Absolutely essential?
- sport pkg
- manual gearbox
- xenons
- fold down rear seats

Since I'm in TX, the auto rear sunshade was essential too.

I went for everything 'cept PDC & NAV on my '02.


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

Sport Package.

Michael


----------



## thaydith (Apr 2, 2002)

IMO, the only non essential options fall under the PP. I couln't live w/ out nav, PDC, and moon roof.


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

like the rest, this is an easy one
Sp and xennons.

everything else is just nice to have. If you have the money get them all.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

Honestly, I do not consider xenons a must-have option at all. If you live in an urban area, you may not even notice except when oncoming traffic flashes you assuming you're running with your high-beams on.

I would never pay extra for xenons.

Now that the in-dash CD is standard, the only must-have option is the sports package and the only must-omit option is the steptronic tranny.


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

Primary: Premium Package, HK (Standard), Auto-Dimming Mirrors, Xenons, Parktronic
Secondary: Steptronic, Sport Package, Cold Weather Package
Tertiary: Navigation System, Manual 5-Speed


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

Bavarian said:


> *Primary: Premium Package, HK (Standard), Auto-Dimming Mirrors, Xenons, Parktronic
> Secondary: Steptronic, Sport Package, Cold Weather Package
> Tertiary: Navigation System, Manual 5-Speed *


WHAT?! :dunno:

Methinks the gentleman should have bought a Benz or a Lexus.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

iiotoko said:


> *What are the essential 330i options for a MY03 330i. Your opinions are respectfully solicited.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> iiotokko *


Essential: Sport package, 5 speed.

Nice to have (I'd order 'em): CWP (gotta have folding seats, heated seats are nice, and you get the headlight washers for $25) and moonroof (if you can't have a convertible, at least have a hole in the roof). Possibly also metallic paint, depending on color preferences (I'd probably get steel grey).

Waste of money: Premium package, Xenons, PDC, Nav.

Shouldn't even be offered: Automatic transmission.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: ESSENTIAL 330i OPTIONS - OPINIONS ???*



JST said:


> *
> 
> Essential: Sport package, 5 speed.
> 
> ...


Except for the xenons (which I already said I wouldn't order again) you just spec-ed out my old 330i. For a someone's primary, I agree with all of the above.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Sport Package for one. But the most important 330i option in my opinion is the Euro Delivery option. Get a damn stripper with only SP and flog it on the roads it was engineered for. 

Priceless! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

*Essential?*

EVERYTHING, man. Except Step and 18" rims and goofy cosmetic aftermarket crap. Keep it real.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

*Essential?*

EVERYTHING, man. Except Step and 18" rims and goofy cosmetic aftermarket crap. Keep it real.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *Honestly, I do not consider xenons a must-have option at all. If you live in an urban area, you may not even notice except when oncoming traffic flashes you assuming you're running with your high-beams on. *


I notice 'em every time I run the car at night, have never been flashed by anyone, and live in an urban area. :dunno:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: ESSENTIAL 330i OPTIONS - OPINIONS ???*



JST said:


> *
> 
> Waste of money: Premium package, Xenons, PDC, Nav.*


Wow. Xenons and Nav I can't even imagine thinking of as a waste of money. Love em both, use em both almost every day, and both squarely in my "how did I ever get along without this?" column. :dunno:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> WHAT?! :dunno:
> 
> Methinks the gentleman should have bought a Benz or a Lexus. *


This is our buddy Bavi 330i from the .org, ignore him


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

TD said:


> *
> 
> WHAT?! :dunno:
> 
> Methinks the gentleman should have bought a Benz or a Lexus. *


While I suspect the gentleman will shortly need to walk if the selection of a transmission (pick a transmission, any transmission) is less important than the stereo.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Honestly, there is no essential option. Get what you want in your car.

There also is no "waste of money" option. I will get what I want in my car. Who says your opinion of the balance between sport and luxury is the right one? Some people want the step. Good for them.

Personally, I don't have any use for stuff like the window shade or the nav system (especially when you lost the in dash cd), but some people like them a lot. Go play with the options and pick the ones you like.


----------



## m3bs (Dec 24, 2001)

I'm not sure I agree on the 5-speed. I bought my '02 330i with SP/PP/CWP and the 5-speed. I drove a 325 step w/o SP last week while my car was being "diagnosed" for SPS (Sticky Pedal Syndrome). Today, when I took it in for the fix, I got a 325 step with SP. I've really been surprised at how much I like the step, especially when using the sport mode. When I brake for a corner it downshifts in anticipation. It is smart enough not to upshift at part throttle in the middle of a turn, etc. Maybe I'm just getting old, but I just can't get used to the clutch/throttle action with the Drive-by-Wire setup. Hopefully the new pedal will help.

Sport Package is a must. After driving both, I've concluded that there is virtually no degradation in ride, but the handling is greatly improved. I was really surprised how much LEAN there was with the non SP car. SP Seats are much more supportive, too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> This is our buddy Bavi 330i from the .org, ignore him *


Shit. You're right.

Had I remembered that, you can rest assured I would not have replied.

And that explains the absurd response.


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Shit. You're right.
> 
> ...


Perhaps I am not as absurd as you say I am. I read this morning on the .org the following from "Dave 330i":

All the bogus TD posts from last night got removed

That's really interesting isn't it?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

Bavarian said:


> *
> 
> Perhaps I am not as absurd as you say I am. I read this morning on the .org the following from "Dave 330i":
> 
> ...


What's interesting about it?

Some guy from a foreign IP posted a bunch of posts as me claiming to be homosexual, etc. Lame posts. They got zapped. Why should anyone be surprised?


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

I think that your posts got zapped, and the other guy's.


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

If you do ANY, ANY driving out side of a major city, where there are, quite frequently, unlit roads, you NEED xennons. Even if you vacation with your car once a year. The one time it saves you from creaming a deer, you will be thankful. My two cents.


----------



## ruteger (Dec 31, 2001)

*Depends on perspective*

Enthusiast's (forum reader) cars (ordered) -

Essential: 5-speed, SP

Primary: Xenon

Secondary: Moonroof, Heated Seats

*FWIW, Canadian 330Ci cars already have Xenon, moonroof and heated seats as standard equipment.
__________________________________________________
Everyone else's cars (dealer inventory) -

Essential: Step, PP

Primary: Xenon, CWP

Secondary: PDC, Nav

Personal choice: Metallic Paint, Rear Airbags, Fold-Down Seats, Rear Sunshade

No way: Cassette player


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

TD said:


> *
> 
> What's interesting about it?
> 
> Some guy from a foreign IP posted a bunch of posts as me claiming to be homosexual, etc. Lame posts. They got zapped. Why should anyone be surprised? *


Why should anybody be surprised that posts got zapped, or why 
should anybody be surprised that you were the target (again)? Please clarify.

Just coincidence that you are the biggest lightning rod? I think not.

Enjoy your day.

:thumbup:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Ryan330Ci said:


> *Why should anybody be surprised that posts got zapped, or why
> should anybody be surprised that you were the target (again)? Please clarify.
> 
> Just coincidence that you are the biggest lightning rod? I think not. *


*Are you still here?*

:lmao: And yet still nothing to contribute aside from your drivel, TD ranting. :lmao:

You and dredmo need your own forum ...

Patrick


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

Patrick 320d said:


> *
> 
> Are you still here?
> 
> ...


Actually, it's Ryan and Randy that need their own forum. All TD-bashing all the time. Hell, I'd drop by to stoke the fires from time to time if they asked me to.

dredmo and I simply disagree on virtually every public policy topic. But it's not personal.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

TD said:


> *Actually, it's Ryan and Randy that need their own forum. All TD-bashing all the time. Hell, I'd drop by to stoke the fires from time to time if they asked me to. *


Fine. Let dredmo and his world of horrors be the moderator then. 

Patrick


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Patrick 320d said:


> *
> 
> Are you still here?
> 
> ...


Wasn't it concluded that Ryan was another poster who is a regular but only posts under Ryan to bash Tom ? ?


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> Wasn't it concluded that Ryan was another poster who is a regular but only posts under Ryan to bash Tom ? ? *


I DO NOT appreciate that accusation!

:angel:

Ryan330Ci


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

Patrick 320d said:


> *
> 
> Fine. Let dredmo and his world of horrors be the moderator then.
> 
> Patrick *


Even though you have been on ignore for months, I sometimes look at your post, and quite frankly am amused with how obsessed you are with me. I have never bashed anyone lol. Any disagreement I have is always on the off topic where it belongs, and always about, as TD said, public policy. Do you have anything better to do that follow me around to every thread I post in and troll? I cant complain since youron ignore, but man, this is a little weird pat. I guess I should stop checking your posts, but I really dont feel a need for anyone to be ignored. But, congrats you are the only one on my list. 
At least Cliff keeps his slinging to the off topic posts where they belong. He kinda feels the same way about me as you do Pat, although he is nowhere close being obsessed like you. I bet I can find 10 unprovoked trolls you have done within the last week lol. Anyways back to ignore.

Damnit, I got baited again, and fell for it. I really need to work on my self control, This one was even from someone on ignore. I do have a problem with accepting bait. I promise I will work on it. :tsk: :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

Ryan330Ci said:


> *
> 
> Nothing is personal. And actually I did see this "Randy" taking TD to task at the .org yesterday. Nazis banned me there LONG AGO. Plus, Randy seems to say things more eloquently than I can. And TD has no solid reply to Randy's dismantling of TD's online "contrivance". See for yourself:
> 
> http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e46/forum.php?postid=1006689&page=2 *


:lmao:

If you think that exchange portrays "Randy" in a good light, well...

You'll notice that, out of the blue, he makes a reference that some "reality show" character reminds him of ME.

Um, and that's a "dismantling"?


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

TD said:


> *
> 
> :lmao:
> 
> ...


Sorry TD. I didn't link the correct message of Randy's (it was down a couple of more posts). Here is the correct link, which I think, as most others would, *IF* they had the balls to say would agree, is a very accurate description of how you choose to handle yourself online. Very, very contrived. But, I will get my foot off Randy's stage. Anyways, here it is folks.

http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e46/forum.php?postid=1006795&page=2


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

TD said:


> *
> 
> :lmao:
> 
> ...


Actually TD, It could be argued, and I would be in the arguers corner, that Simon, is the reason that show is so popular. Until recently the talent was not that good. Now that it is narrowed down, they have a couple really good people up there. I think Simon probably has made the most fans, and he is definately one if not the reason it is SOOO damn popular. well over 10 million viewers a night.

So I think he complemented you TD.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

Ryan330Ci said:


> *
> 
> Sorry TD. I didn't link the correct message of Randy's (it was down a couple of more posts). Here is the correct link, which I think, as most others would, *IF* they had the balls to say would agree, is a very accurate description of how you choose to handle yourself online. Very, very contrived. But, I will get my foot off Randy's stage. Anyways, here it is folks.
> 
> http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e46/forum.php?postid=1006795&page=2 *


He doesn't say much except to acknowledge that he has kept track of various non-BMW-related opinions that I've posted very limitedly on over the years. I find it kind of scary that he's able to list these topics.

Otherwise, how is that at all interesting. The views I espouse here I hold in real life. I am not a fictional character. And the MANY people on these boards who have met me in real life can attest to that.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

TD said:


> *
> 
> The views I espouse here I hold in real life. I am not a fictional character. *


:yikes: :yikes:

May God give your coworkers, friends and family strength if you handle yourself like this in real life. What a miserable existence. Please, nothing personal, but this is frightening.

I am truly disturbed by this notion. You are a scary person. Like I said, God give those that have to tolerate you strength, if you truly are in real life how you are here.
:tsk:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

P.S. I am done here, I am REALLY spooked by that notion.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

Ryan330Ci said:


> *
> 
> :yikes: :yikes:
> 
> ...


You for some reason are assuming that I do nothing else but espouse them.

No, actually, I do things. If a subject comes up, I express my opinion. But having an opportunity to rant on these subjects is one of the reasons I spend time here.

Why is that difficult to understand?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Ryan330Ci said:


> *
> 
> :yikes: :yikes:
> 
> ...


What's not personal in what your saying here ??

It is ALL Personal and uncalled for . . .

You want to knock Toms post here and there . . . well that's annoying enough but to go out of your way to say the nasty sh*t you just said is NOT COOL !!!


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> What's not personal in what your saying here ??
> 
> ...


I agree with this totally. I see no big prob with TD at all. I think people who skate around topic to topic just to talk crap should keep it all on the flame board. It is almost like littering I am glad only a couple of people do it. Ryan, if you do want to keep speaking out on TD do it on the flame in one topic or soemthing.


----------

